# Best Mod so far



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

what do you guys think???

little something to relieve the Goats 80 mile commute to work


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool Jeep. Do you do 80 miles 1 way or round trip? Ihave an 80 mile round trip each day. The GTO's odometer is rackin' up some numbers.:willy:


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*I have one of those...*

...best thing about it. I don't have to pay for the gas


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Tacmedic said:


> ...best thing about it. I don't have to pay for the gas


nice


----------



## GTORookie (Jun 10, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> Cool Jeep. Do you do 80 miles 1 way or round trip? Ihave an 80 mile round trip each day. The GTO's odometer is rackin' up some numbers.:willy:


It is 80 miles round trip and the miles were def. starting to rack up on the Goat. The 80 miles roundtrip would be fine if it didn't involve fighting with the Northern VA traffic to get to DC everyday.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*Jeep*

I have a '91 Cherokee as my winter car as the Goat hibernates for the winter. Man, that thing makes the Goat seem like an economy car!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a company truck with a gas card. Here's the part that will get you. My commute is about 4 blocks. I rarely need to leave the office too, only when my boss is away. He suggested the truck I took him up on it, so who's complaining. 

I almost had a 105 mle each way commute about 2 months ago before I changed companies. It would have been a no traffic commute but still the hour and 50 minute it would have taken would have been killer.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I have you all beat. I drive about 60 miles roundtrip in my goat, but it takes me 1 and a half hours one way (3 hours roundtrip). I am just very fortunate to live in the bumper to bumper capital of the world. Los Angeles California. 

For those of you familiar with LA, I drive down the 101 S. from SF Valley to Downtown LA. During non-peak hours which would be at about 3 in the morning you can make the same trip in about 15-20 minutes. This puts the traffic in perspective.

I'm definitely getting an '07 R1 for the commute. Nothing like splitting lanes all the way to work.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

btchplz said:


> I think I have you all beat. I drive about 60 miles roundtrip in my goat, but it takes me 1 and a half hours one way (3 hours roundtrip). I am just very fortunate to live in the bumper to bumper capital of the world. Los Angeles California.
> 
> For those of you familiar with LA, I drive down the 101 S. from SF Valley to Downtown LA. During non-peak hours which would be at about 3 in the morning you can make the same trip in about 15-20 minutes. This puts the traffic in perspective.
> 
> I'm definitely getting an '07 R1 for the commute. Nothing like splitting lanes all the way to work.


I can confirm that the east coast also sucks. I have a 66 mile round trip on I95 in Fairfield county CT, aka "the gold coast". It takes me 1:20 on a good day and up to 2:00 on a bad day. 

I'm throwing in the towel and getting a Metro-North commuter rail pass for $80/month and renting a slot in a private parking garage in Bridgeport for another $95. The Metro North train is a 30 minute sure thing, pretty comfortable, and the Stamford station is only a 10 minute walk from my office tower. Plus, I won't be exposing myself and the car to constant danger. 

With gas at $3.30/gal for mid-grade, the decision just gets easier. I've done the analysis and I'll break even on gas alone based on the 16 mpg I'm averaging.

Time to look for something fun for weekends again.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I drive 130 miles round trip. Been doing so since June 1990. The goat doesn't get driven a lot of those miles though.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

When I was younger and working, I used to drive this to the quary...

it only has 2 ft/lbs of torque but the gas mileage is great.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> When I was younger and working, I used to drive this to the quary...
> 
> it only has 2 ft/lbs of torque but the gas mileage is great.


You worked for Mr. Slate didn't you.....Fred?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, top this one......I'm sure somwone will.

Woke up @ 4:30 this morning.
Limo driver picked me up at the house @ 5:30
Flight out of La Guardia (NYC) @ 8AM to Dallas
2 hour meeting in Dallas
Back on a plane @ 3:30 Dallas time
Arrive La Guardia 8:00 PM
Limo driver picks me up as I walk off the plane.
It's now 9:05......I'm typing this in the back of the limo from a laptop with a cellular card.
I95 is backed up for miles. We have been crawling @ 1-2 mph for 30 minutes.
People starting to do crazy sh!t out of frustration.
My driver is on the horn with his dispatcher constantly trying to find an alternate route.
With luck I will be home by 10:30. 
An eighteen hour day with a sixteen hour commute.
Wanna trade?

I95 just sucks at all hours of the day.

FYI.....the trip to LGA took 1:15 this morning without traffic. Driver was doing 80 Mph most of the way. Looks like a 2:30 ride tonight.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*ride*



GTORookie said:


> what do you guys think???
> 
> little something to relieve the Goats 80 mile commute to work


Very Nice, I have a 08 Sahara Sport to give the GTO a rest. also have a 2006 Harley VROD, 2007 Honda Repsol CBR1000RR and my old beater 88 chevy P/U

:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Mod So Far*



Wing_Nut said:


> OK, top this one......I'm sure somwone will.
> 
> Woke up @ 4:30 this morning.
> Limo driver picked me up at the house @ 5:30
> ...


You are 100 percent correct. I deal with I/95 and I/91 everyday of the week. Always a mess with traffic. Connecticut is call the Constitution State but I call it the Construction state


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> OK, top this one......I'm sure somwone will.
> 
> Woke up @ 4:30 this morning.
> Limo driver picked me up at the house @ 5:30
> ...


I think you take the cake. I'll keep my commute over this one.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Very Nice, I have a 08 Sahara Sport to give the GTO a rest. also have a 2006 Harley VROD, 2007 Honda Repsol CBR1000RR and my old beater 88 chevy P/U
> 
> :cheers


I have an old '89 FZR1000 that just took a dump so can't ride that to work, my wife has an '02 Civic that I would love to drive to work just for the mileage, but I could not let her behind the wheel of my goat.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

btchplz said:


> I think I have you all beat. I drive about 60 miles roundtrip in my goat, but it takes me 1 and a half hours one way (3 hours roundtrip). I am just very fortunate to live in the bumper to bumper capital of the world. Los Angeles California.
> 
> For those of you familiar with LA, I drive down the 101 S. from SF Valley to Downtown LA. During non-peak hours which would be at about 3 in the morning you can make the same trip in about 15-20 minutes. This puts the traffic in perspective.
> 
> I'm definitely getting an '07 R1 for the commute. Nothing like splitting lanes all the way to work.


I'm glad I don't have to commute, but the few times I have, sucked! have you ever been on the 91 E??? I once went to LA in the Morning and came back relatively early (2-4pm), but had to travel the 91. It took me 3 1/2 hours to cross from the 55 to the 15!! That should've been a 15 minute drive without the traffic. Then try doing that on any given Saturday! I've had to do that on several occasions, so I typically wait until after 9pm to go home when I have to go that way. Luckily I have freinds and family that I can visit until the traffic calms.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have you all beat.......

I am sure everyone has heard of QVC.

I live just down the road from one of their BIG warehouse distribution centers. They employ many lowlifes. Their busiest quitting times are 7am, 3pm, 5pm. 5pm is the big let out time. The parade of cars begin at 5:01pm it goes for hours. It takes that long to get out of my driveway. Coming the other way is starting time traffic and being many are always late to work and driving at warp speed even the most highly skilled stock car racer would not get tangled up in that menagerie.

Incidentally the crime rate in Lancaster rises at about 5.30pm everyday.:willy: :willy:


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I used to drive 252 miles a day round trip to go to work. I did it for 10 months before being able to move down closer to my work. It was 126 miles from Andalusia, AL to Mobile. I had a practically brand new '02 Pontiac Grand Prix GT 4 door that I killed in 1 year making that trip. Ended up best for me in the end, while my prix still had a few last breaths in her, I traded her in for the goat  .


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> When I was younger and working, I used to drive this to the quary...
> 
> it only has 2 ft/lbs of torque but the gas mileage is great.



 Very modernstonic!


----------

